# Speed - Ridiculously fast



## jlthorpe (Aug 23, 2011)

So I gotta brag on my baby for a minute. K9 Bella is my 3.5 yr GSD from Czech lines (Eurosport K9). She's always been fast but the speeds I recorded yesterday were ridiculous. I don't know of another Shep that I've clocked at over 33 or so and that's the fastest I've seen....

That was until yesterday. Bella recorded via GPS a speed of 37.9 on her third sprint. IF there is a faster GSD out there, I don't know of it. She sure loves to run


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

You gotta video that. I've seen 28 to 34 and those are all really hauling. Were you sending her for a bite?


----------



## jlthorpe (Aug 23, 2011)

Not a bad idea. I have a drone so I could put that about 100 feet up or so, maybe 50 feet to get more detail of the dog then let her do the spring again. I wasn't sending her for a bite. 

GPS was a Garmin Alpha and speed was recorded every 2.5 seconds. We did it with a Kong. Her away from me 100 feet in a down stay, then me calling her to come, then throwing past us as far as possible. Her average speed when reaching me was 32 and by the time she left me she would pick it up to 36-38 mph.

Run 1 - 36.4.... Run 2 - 36.2.... Run 3 - 37.9 MPH!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

This is mine, doing something similar. He was clocked at 28 on a long bite, but it was just a radar gun, so it just caught that one exact moment. I don't know what he does here, but that could be a cool comparison for 37.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeUbDGRx3sc


----------



## jlthorpe (Aug 23, 2011)

Nice looking dog. It's hard to tell from that angle the speed but I know it isn't slow


----------



## Titus ragnar (Mar 2, 2015)

aint no perp getting away from her.lol . i see you are from N.C. me too


----------



## jlthorpe (Aug 23, 2011)

Titus ragnar said:


> aint no perp getting away from her.lol . i see you are from N.C. me too


Yes, I work Wake County. What part of NC are you from?


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Sounds like she could "grudge race" with my friend's Greyhound  

Seriously though, that's really awesome & gorgeous dog!


----------



## jlthorpe (Aug 23, 2011)

Ruger Monster said:


> Sounds like she could "grudge race" with my friend's Greyhound
> 
> Seriously though, that's really awesome & gorgeous dog!


Thank you. It's a joy to watch her work and it's a great time to watch her run. I have some slow motion stuff of her and I love seeing the grace. Here are a couple of videos...

One is slow mo and one is full speed all the way through...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rqT2eOvvvA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88NvX70XB9g


----------



## jlthorpe (Aug 23, 2011)

And we broke 38.2 mph today. yay!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cool all!


----------



## Titus ragnar (Mar 2, 2015)

cleveland county


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

That is really fast! How would I track my dog's speed? I could maybe tie my Iphone to her. I track my own speed with my Iphones GPS. When I am flying 27 MPH downHill mountain biking my dog is keeping up just fine She is a Shepherd mix. Over 30 mph is really good. A Greyhound Avg. 39 mph they are the Super car of the dog world.


----------



## jlthorpe (Aug 23, 2011)

The fastest recorded Greyhound is 50.1 mph so they can definitely haul butt. I recorded Bella at 39.4 mph the other day and I think we are going to break 40 mph soon. which on Welcome to WORLD'S FASTEST DOGS ? Worlds Fastest Dogs will put her in the number 2 spot overall and the fastest recorded GSD in the world.


----------



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

I've clocked Vida at 32 mph before when she was sprinting after a Frisbee


----------



## BillWas2 (Oct 19, 2013)

That's amazingly fast! My own three and a half year old GSD loves to run and I've clocked him at 30.4 mph; I thought that was fast..!


----------



## Dev_DeCoste (Jun 1, 2015)

Wow! That's a fast pooch. Congrats!


----------

